

Want to work at Google? Answer these questions - stevenj
http://www.wired.co.uk/magazine/archive/2012/05/start/want-to-work-at-google?page=all

======
shazow
Google hasn't been asking riddles in interview questions for years now. In
fact, I'm pretty sure they're outright disallowed.

Similar articles have been written many times over, here's a thread with all
that is relevant: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1130984>

------
cletus
/sigh

With the caveat that I have no knowledge about how hiring works in sales,
finance and, well, every area outside of engineering, if you want to get hired
in engineering, almost none of this is relevant.

I don't know who perpetuates these myths but they're simply not true.

Interviewing as a software engineer will involve being asked questions that
demonstrate your ability to formulate a solution (and turn it into code), test
your knowledge of fundamental algorithms and test system design.

Questions about being shrunk to a penny and other such obtuse brain-teasers
have never, to my knowledge, been part of engineering hiring. Individual
interviewers may stray into this territory but they're not following (current)
protocol if they do.

Of course, I can't speak to how things were years ago (before I joined) but
it's not relevant now. Ignore this advice.

------
kalleboo
Want me to work at your company? Don't ask these questions

